# Best co2 system?



## zchauvin (Jul 28, 2011)

3.5g adg mini s. Should I get there advanced co2 system or is there a cheaper alternative you guys use? I would like pressurized not DIY.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## JustLikeAPill (Oct 9, 2006)

The Advance system is really cool and works perfectly if you want the full mini-s system. I really like it, but be sure to get the El-valve (or some other solenoid ) with it to help save you time and co2. 

The fluval system is another option but I havn't tried it. You should get an El-valve to use with the fluval system if you go this route, too. It makes life so much easier. 

Both should give you a couple of months per cartridge. If you can hide a paintball system somewhere you will save money over time on CO2.


----------



## zchauvin (Jul 28, 2011)

Alright ill probably just get the advanced. Are there cartrdges refillable?

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## JustLikeAPill (Oct 9, 2006)

Nope, and they are $14 a pop plus shipping. There are no "generic" cartridges you can use, either. 

ADG gives you 5% back in points so that's where I buy mine. Actually I get all my ADA gear from them. Best customer service!


----------



## zchauvin (Jul 28, 2011)

So you buy it all from Ada? The prices are insane but I planned to do the same 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## JustLikeAPill (Oct 9, 2006)

Yeah. I want everything to match. I get everything from ADG. 

Their cash back in points helps a lot.


----------



## zchauvin (Jul 28, 2011)

Cash back in points?? How's that work?

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## JustLikeAPill (Oct 9, 2006)

Check out this thread:

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/.../77172-new-adgshop-buyer-rewards-program.html


----------



## zchauvin (Jul 28, 2011)

I see it now, sadly it doesn't work until they ship. I ordered stuff Thursday and it hasn't ship. I'm not liking there customer service imo

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## JustLikeAPill (Oct 9, 2006)

It should go out monday, but I don't work there so maybe you should E-mail them. 

If it makes you feel better, the last time I placed an order with them, I got an E-mail notification literally ten minutes later saying it had shipped. They have also expedited my shipping to second day air at their expense when I had an "emergency" and my diffuser broke when I bought my last diffuser. 

They have the best customer service I have ever had at any online boutique sort of place... actually of any place come to think of it. You just have to give them a chance.


----------



## zchauvin (Jul 28, 2011)

Well I tried emailing but I only got a purchase confirmation after ordering 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

*mini Matheson two stage regulator*

For Sale Link: http://www.barrreport.com/showthrea...theson-dual-stage-regulator?p=70882#post70882

This is a sweet looking 3852 mini Matheson two stage regulator with stainless steel diaphragms, a Burkert solenoid and an Ideal 52-1-12 needle valve. There is one for sale. These pictures are of one that is assembled.



maknwar said:


> Just installed this guy on my 40 breeder. Looks identical to the one I am selling.


----------



## zchauvin (Jul 28, 2011)

I'll have to wait on el valve. It's $100 alone and I've already burned through almost $600 and that's without anything inside....of a 3.5g tank. My 75 with wild green discus, two filters, dw, stand, lights didn't cost but 700

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

Looks like you are wanting an ADA co2 system and that it perfectly fine. But your thread title was "best co2 system" so I think it is necessary to point out that you can get a dual stage regulator setup that will give you more years than your interest in the hobby for a very reasonable price. You can use the bigger co2 cylinders so you probably wouldn't need to change even a 5# tank but every year on a tank that size.

Here is a ink to a very knowledgeable seller who can take care of you if you decide to go that route.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/s.../140974-fs-co2-dual-stage-regulators-new.html


----------



## zchauvin (Jul 28, 2011)

Awesome thanks, the title was correct its just that the only actual full system I could base anything off of was Ada since its all I had ever seen.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

That mini Matheson two stage regulator that I linked above is small, but it has the best parts. It would work well with a small setup as well as a larger one. You could also adapt it to paintball cylinders if you need space.


----------



## zchauvin (Jul 28, 2011)

If I get one like that where would I get everything else and what would I need other than bottle. I'm new to the whole co2 and don't know anything lol. The Ada one( just a reference) was everything together so I figured I'd give it a shot but didn't want to pay an arm and leg without knowing anything about it.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

zchauvin said:


> If I get one like that where would I get everything else and what would I need other than bottle. I'm new to the whole co2 and don't know anything lol. The Ada one( just a reference) was everything together so I figured I'd give it a shot but didn't want to pay an arm and leg without knowing anything about it.
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


You would need the CO2 tubing, check valves, bubble counter and diffuser/reactor. A 4 dKH drop checker is very handy to have. You can get these parts from ADA, GLA and many other places. The CO2 cylinders are available at many places too in a range from 2.5 lbs to 20 lbs. (There are larger sizes, but they aren't very commonly used in homes. Then there are the various sizes of paintball CO2 containers.)

The Burkert solenoid and Ideal needle valve shown in that Matheson picture are among the very best available for our use. Small two stage regulators are very rare. There are only a few models available and Matheson is a very good name in two stage regulators.

Your fish, critters and plants will appreciate a very good working system because of its consistency.

If interested, you may want to contact maknwar for availability. I posted the link to it on July 31 and it is now Aug 26. Almost a month has passed.

In your other thread you say that your CO2 system is on the way. Did you go with the ADA kit?


----------



## zchauvin (Jul 28, 2011)

Yeah I went ahead with the ada setup and later on if need be ill just buy a bigger tank and regulator. Unless the regulator on the Ada setup will fit larger tanks, not sure.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

The ADA Advanced System doesn't contain a solenoid. Without a solenoid, it runs 24/7. You don't need to supply CO2 when the lights are off. Their solenoid, the EL Valve, is $99. I see that JustLikeAPill suggested that you get their solenoid. Good luck with that kit!


----------



## zchauvin (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanks, I did get there el valve also. My only wonder is if there setup allows upgrade in bottle size?

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

I'm glad that you got the solenoid. It will be most helpful. I really don't know if there are adapters for the ADA kit to use larger bottles. It would be nice if you could.

If you get a chance, take a look at this Victor SGT500 stainless steel regulator build. It is impressive!


----------

